# Dreizehn's First Birthday Picture Dump



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

One year ago today my puppy (and 12 others) were born! It was maybe two weeks later that I met with Irina and put my deposit down. Getting Dreizehn was one of the best decisions of my life and I definitely don’t regret it. He gets a new toy and special treat today but the real celebrating will happen once I get back to my parent’s house and we’re sharing a home-made doggy cake with one of his sisters.

For all of you who love pictures I've included far too many of him starting at around 6 weeks and the last few being taken just the other day.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Last set of pictures, I swear.


















This picture won him a Fetching Tag 















































Dreizehn says, “Please make mom stop taking so many pictures!”


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

He is just so handsome!!!  Happy Birthday Dreizehns


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Driezehns! He is one of the well bred Dobermans, ... I can tell  Having purebred Dobermans myself over the years ... you know I just love them. Driezehns resembles my very first Dobie, " Tobasco " from 1976.  He too was a well bred guy.  Your dog is just stunning! I wish him many more happy and healthy years.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful dog you have. Hope he had a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

He is one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love the Batman collar!! Where did you get that?

He is incredibly handsome


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!



Sibe said:


> I love the Batman collar!! Where did you get that?


His collar is from caligirlcollars.com - They have some pretty cool collars there :]


----------

